# The LEGO Movie



## Veho (Jun 21, 2013)

​ 


I love the idea of a LEGO movie but I don't like the humor in the trailer   

I wish I was hyped, but I kinda am not all that hyped. 

On the other hand, it says "from the directors of Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs", and that movie had a horrible trailer that made it look pretty bad, but the film itself was great. So yeah. 

Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2013)

looks good. It gives me Wreck It Ralph vibes.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 21, 2013)

I think im going to have to reserve judgement for now. 
I dont know how i feel about the whole CGI/Stopmotion thing.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 21, 2013)

Definitely one to watch.

@Bortz It didn't do Coraline any harm.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 21, 2013)

Depravo said:


> @Bortz It didn't do Coraline any harm.


 

Coraline was actually stop motion, though (to the best of my knowledge). This is CGI animated to look like stop motion, so there's something of a difference.

I'm happy that Chris Pratt get a starring role like this, the guy's just hysterical on Parks and Recreation, but the trailer itself is kind of groanworthy. You can never trust a trailer, of course, but I won't be getting my hopes up.

At least GOB's playing Batman. ("Like the guy in the $6 million dollar batsuit needs to listen to a guy like you. C'MON!")


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks pretty Fun.
I'm Definitely going to watch.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Coraline was actually stop motion, though (to the best of my knowledge).


Oh, I always thought it was entirely CG. After a bit of research it seems it was a mixture of both. Stop motion puppetry for the characters and CGI for special effects and some of the backgrounds. I never got to see the DVD extras because of... a reason.


----------



## Bake (Jun 21, 2013)

As you said the humor isn't exactly the best one.
And that music in trailer is pretty horrible. Not that the trailer music has much to do with the actual movie

But this seems interesting nonetheless.


----------



## KuRensan (Jun 21, 2013)

I was acually excepting a fully CGI movie like in the games, but this also looks very interesting to watch


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2014)

Watched it. 

And it was _awesome_


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 10, 2014)

I redact everything i said against this movie. 10/10 watched it twice so far.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 10, 2014)

if you dont like the humor of the trailer you're not going to like the rest of the movie too much either.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 10, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> I redact everything i said against this movie. 10/10 watched it twice so far.


 

I second this. Holy hell was this a great movie. Once I heard that the guys behind this were also behind Clone High, it restored a lot of my hype.

If you haven't already seen Clone High, you should watch it right now before I spit on your for being a tasteless peasant.



Clydefrosch said:


> if you dont like the humor of the trailer you're not going to like the rest of the movie too much either.


 

But that's wrong. The trailer's a really poor reflection of the movie. The jokes work a lot better in the context of the film, and it completely leaves out a lot of the important story elements that help it all come together.

This is one of those cases where I'd say to try the movie even if (or especially if) you don't like the trailer.


----------



## ilman (Mar 10, 2014)

The movie was awesome. 9/10


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 10, 2014)

Only have seen bout 15mins or so(had to leave theater due to emergency) but it is HIGHLARIOUS 

Really loved the effects seems really Fluid....for LEGO bits that is.......also love the Message to not Conform and be so Rigid all the Time.......All Work No Play make LEGO sumthing sumthing......


----------

